# Wood in Barrel



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

There is a new log in Barrel Springs Rapid, half way down. You'll see it if you look. It is easy to get around but right in the main flow. It will float out with a few more CFS.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

Yup, just paddled it. Looks like it will be "easy" to remove once the ater comes up a bit. It's too low to go under (or I'm too fat to squeeze through - NO need to comment on that!), but it's an easy move to the right.

ALSO, just below the third drop of Barrel, ther eis a rope/zip line set up. It's plenty high right now, but at spring run off, it will be about head level. Looks like some climbers were climbing across the river and left it there....


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Barrel's been on my list for a while. What's a good level for the first time down? I've heard mixed reports of what people usually run and what's usually walked. What's the real lowdown? Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

AS a pretty conservative boater I say. Put in below the obvious water fall and the rest is good. Some people walk the first drop of barrel but it usually goes fairly well. It was 1800 this afternoon and that looked pretty padded out. I think something funky was going on with the dam but just know that if you subtract 1400 from dotsero that is usually your flow giver take. For a first time I would recommend 2500 or less but i don't know that for sure.

peter


----------

